# Inkbird Sous Vide Review



## pineywoods (Mar 3, 2020)

I got to try out the Inkbird Sous Vide unit this past weekend. Here's a few pics
It came quickly from Amazon and was well packaged











Book with some get started stuff and the warranty card





Looks well built with Stainless and what looks to be heavy plastic

















Minimum and Maximum lines are well marked and easy to see





The book did say to download the Inkbird app which went very quickly.  I did have a bit of a hard time getting the wifi connected however it was nothing to do with the Inkbird it was me trying to get my wifi password correctly entered once I managed to enter the password correctly it connected right away. The first cook was a couple porterhouse steaks and if the time looks off it's because I had to power the unit off and back on once I finally figured out my wifi password and wrote it down correctly.





I checked the water temp with a handheld instant read several times and it was with 1/2 degree every time. Oh instant read was an Inkbird unit as well and it works great and it has been tested several times and has always been accurate. The Sous Vide unit does have a place to adjust if the unit doesn't read correctly but mine was right on. The big green light on the front easily shows you the unit is on.





Final pic is of a porterhouse getting seared in a cast iron pan with butter






I have an Anova 900 watt Bluetooth unit which I've had for awhile and while the unit works well the bluetooth never seems to work so the Inkbird having the wifi that works was nice so I didn't have to go to the kitchen and look at the unit to see how much time was left or check the temp. It also has a few presets you can use for different things. The Inkbird is a physically larger unit but also has a better range of water levels. The Inkbird is also a 1000 watt unit.
With having both units I can honestly say I'll be using the Inkbird most of the time the real clear advantage being the wifi that works well and not having to physically go check on things.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 4, 2020)

Love mine


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks for the review, Inkbird makes quality stuff, I like the Wifi capability. I have a couple of these that control greenhouse temperatures and report back temp data. Good units. Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2020)

That looks like a nice unit!
And there are just some things that a SV will cook better than anything else.
I have 2 of them & they get used way more than my smokers & grills!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice report Jerry. As said a nice looking unit as I have found with all the inkbird products I have. But I still haven't got into my mind to do SV.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 4, 2020)

Great review thanks for sharing! Love my inkbird products.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 4, 2020)

Great review thanks for sharing! Love my inkbird products.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice review!   I love mine too!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks for the likes and Warren you need to try Sous Vide while I didn't start using it as early as many of our members nor done as wide a variety of things that other members have I/we have liked everything I have done with it so far.


----------



## dr k (Mar 4, 2020)

I pressed the back arrow on time to set it for the max time 99 hours and 59 minutes so it won't shut off if I can't get to it at a specific time  Especiallly for a 48 hour chuck roast. Once it's set it holds the previous time and temp so I just plug it in and set temp and start.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 5, 2020)

Well-written,thanks!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 5, 2020)

Thanks for the like inkbirdbbq it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## clifish (Mar 6, 2020)

I love mine, did 3 - tri-tips this past weekend....I need to pick up another one as I left my Inkbird in PA and now need it in NY


----------

